# When will we know?



## Sim (7 Aug 2005)

I've applied for MP last month, the MPAC was suppose to be held in January but the recruiter told me that there will be 3 MPAC this year because they are missing to many ( so she said).  So the MPAC will be very soon. 

Does anybody know when and how many they will need?
And when will we  start boot camp?

I'm asking this because I'm gettin married next week and leaving for 2 weeks on vacation......


----------



## Roy Harding (7 Aug 2005)

Sim said:
			
		

> I've applied for MP last month, the MPAC was suppose to be held in January but the recruiter told me that there will be 3 MPAC this year because they are missing to many ( so she said).  So the MPAC will be very soon.
> 
> Does anybody know when and how many they will need?
> And when will we  start boot camp?
> ...



Congratulations.  Get married.  Have a wonderful time on your honeymoon.  Don't lose sleep over THIS (you'll have better things to lose sleep over!)

Should they want you, the offer will still be there when you return.


----------



## Cyr (7 Aug 2005)

Slim. I'm in the same boat as you. Now thought I just had my 3rd update interview and am finally having my application sent off to the pre-selection MPAC. Also I've been in the application process for almost a year now too. My interviewer told me that I shoould have an answer by mid August, to when I would go to the MPAC from there the I would be given the offer of emplyment from my file manager then if everything goes well off to basic in October. Also I was told that the MPAC board only meets TWICE a year. So like Retired CC said go get married have a great honeymoon and quit worrying about it, you'll drive yourself mad.


----------



## Sim (7 Aug 2005)

Thx guys appreciated.

I'll never drive myself mad, i got better things to do.....

Good luck to you, I hope you get it!


----------



## Sim (20 Aug 2005)

Did anyone received news, or they are still in the selection process?


----------



## deltacanine (21 Aug 2005)

I have an interview August 30th in Barrie for MP and I was told by the recruiter that they are selecting in September (2005) for MP's 

so would that mean the MPAC will be held then?? and then off to Basic in October, I know Im asking questions that cant be answered, just thought I would try

Thanks


----------



## Sim (22 Aug 2005)

At this point no one knows what is going on and when its going to happen.........hehehehehehe.

The only thing I know is that I'm getting nervous.

Good luck with your interview bud.

Let us know what your recruiter tells you about the MPAC, if he/she knows when it will be!


----------



## deltacanine (22 Aug 2005)

will do!!!!! 

thanks a bunch!!!!


----------



## King Kong (26 Aug 2005)

Hey there,

  I am just in the last few days before I graduate from CFMPA on my QL3s and I have heard that there will not be any more QL3 courses starting up until 2007.  Apparently the CFMPA is going to concentrate on QL5 training in order to qualify the large amount of Cpls after their PEP.  So in other words, you might be waiting a while!  But then again, things always seem to change around here.


----------



## garb811 (29 Aug 2005)

Please clarify where you got this information.


----------



## Sim (30 Aug 2005)

Impossible my friend, Ottawa and the Montreal recruitment centre said they are in a great need or MP's !


----------



## Sim (3 Sep 2005)

Well I got the answer I was waiting for yesterday, the Mpac is on the 27-29 of September.

Hope you guys that applied get that call too.

Best of luck you guys.

Simon


----------



## mp0031 (5 Sep 2005)

again congrats.....the MPAC will probably only happen in Jan and not earlier.   as far as how many we need who knows that for Ottawa to decide.  Just enjoy getting married and u will probably have a message on ur machine when u get home.


----------



## Sim (14 Sep 2005)

Does anyone know when the next boot camp will be held ( this winter or next summer)  The MPAC is at the end of the month and I would like to know if I would be leaving soon for boot camp or wait till next year.  I tried to ask my recruitment officer but he didn't know!

Thanks in advance.

Sim


----------



## garb811 (14 Sep 2005)

Sim:
There are many factors which will determine when it is you go to Basic if you are deemed suitable so it is impossible for anyone to provide an estimate to you at this point.  As you're talking about MPAC, I take it you are going Reg Force.  Unlike the Reserves, Reg Force BMQs start frequently, every two weeks or so.


----------



## Sim (15 Sep 2005)

thx


----------



## Sim (3 Oct 2005)

Hmm I think we were about 14 frenchies and 20 something English people. 

      No they didn't tell us if we were selected they just gave us our strong and weak points, we are suppose to hear from them in about 3 weeks witch would be around mid October,  for me everything went well until the last day when a big misunderstanding happened and made me loss a lot of points, witch I think screwed my chances of getting in. But hey life is life and nothing happens for no reason so I'll wait for the news ( with not much hope).

The MPAC was a great experience doh and the job looks fun.

Hope you get good news


----------



## Cyr (3 Oct 2005)

Well for those of you that are wait listed for the MPAC as myself. The next MPAC will be held on January. Well this is what my new file manager told me anyhow. So until then  we'll just have to play the waiting game until then.


----------



## RHC_2_MP (26 Oct 2005)

Well boys the news is in, call your local recruiting center.  Good luck to everybody....

Hope to see you on course, cause i got in!!!!


----------



## xarmy (26 Oct 2005)

Hi there!

Congratulations! I was wondering ... when did you attend MPAC? Were you part of the first group or the 2nd group? I was part of the 2nd group (27 to 29 Sept) but I didn't receive any news today.

Thanks! Good luck!
Xarmy


----------



## Frenchy (26 Oct 2005)

Hey Therock198,

Congratulations to pass the MPAC assessment, did they (Recruit Centre) tell you that you will be receiving another phone call to say that you made it or just that you made the list?  Did the Recruit Centre tell you that they will be sending you an official letter saying that you are in?

I and others from the 2nd MPAC session are still awaiting an answer.

Thanks for all the info!

Frenchy


----------



## Frenchy (27 Oct 2005)

Hey TheRock198,

Thank to reply back to me toward the information, I was on the second week (26 to 30 september, 2005) of the MPAC and I was with the English group. So Far none of us, didn't heard anything from the recruit center. How many of you was on the MPAC on the first group in french and English. Us the second group (around 34 individual) maybe 12 french and 22 English something around that number about yourself (group). Keep us inform of the progress and congratulation again !

PS: Xarmy ... have a nice day !!!

Frenchy


----------



## Frenchy (27 Oct 2005)

Hey TheRock198,

I got my phone call this morning for Military Police and I am leaving on January 9, 2006 for my basic training. One of my buddy on my group of MPAC leaving on November 14, 2005 for his basic training. I be seeing you over they during basic training. Until this time take care !

Frenchy,


----------



## Sim (29 Oct 2005)

For my I was on the second MPAC 27-29Sept.   I didn't get any news yet.   There's still hope, but I try not to think about it to much.   I realy don't want to call just in case i wasn't selected .....lol Colisse.....

Guess I'll just wait.

To all that made it good job guys and Good Luck and Have fun

and to all those that didn't make it this time... well guys dont quit try again and keep trying untill you get in!!!!!

GL to all and have fun

Sim


----------



## Cyr (11 Nov 2005)

Wooo Hooo finally got the call yesterday   from my NEW file manager. That's right boys and gals I'm heading off to the MPAC in December from the 13th - 15th. Hope to see some of you there. If some of you are also heading off in December drop me a line. Well until then see ya, and good luck.  

Cyr


----------



## kincanucks (12 Nov 2005)

Personnel for the Dec 2005 MPAC were chosen off the waiting list for the Sept 2005 MPAC.  There will not be another MPAC until Sept 2006.


----------



## D-C (14 Nov 2005)

I was wondering, the people that went on the MPAC on 23rd-26th of sept. How many of u's have been given a date as to when the next QL3 is running.

Thank's and let me know. I was on that one and too have been excepted.


D-C


----------



## Sim (26 Nov 2005)

Not to discourage anybody but everybody that went on the MPAC in Sept, were selected.... BUT that doesn't mean you will get a offer, you could be on that list till next year and never hear from the army.  From my point of view they just keep us on that list to make sure if anybody that had an offer refuses we are there to fill the empty spot...lol 

Remember there's a MPAC in January, if they score better then us, we go down the ladder some more witch makes our chances of getting in worst then it is now.


Sim


----------



## kincanucks (26 Nov 2005)

There will not be another MPAC until Sept 2006.


----------



## Sim (27 Nov 2005)

A Cpl, in Montreal told me that theres' a English one in December and a french one in January.... a guy I know got is call for the MPAC witch is on the 13th on December...


----------



## kincanucks (27 Nov 2005)

Personnel for the Dec 2005 MPAC were chosen off the waiting list for the Sept 2005 MPAC.  There will not be another MPAC until Sept 2006.

As to there being a Franco serial in Jan don't really care as I was referring to Anglo ones only.


----------



## Sim (28 Nov 2005)

I don't have a clue.

I think they rank by language first then score:

English                     French
10                                 10
9                                      9
8                                      8
7....                                7....

I was told by the Cpl in charge of my file in Montreal that in January I could receive a call for an offer or NOT! after the other MPAC.   

For me I think there's no chance that the people on the waiting list will be call after the other MPAC but then again you never know!

Sim

and thats just what I think!   lol


----------



## MightyMouse (11 Dec 2005)

Does anyone have any recent information about the MPAC in Jan '06?


----------



## kincanucks (12 Dec 2005)

Your information sounds good but since I have no MP applicants I have moved on to more pressing things like ROTP and reserves.  Good Luck.


----------

